# My interesting Offshore Report!!



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

What a day we had, Was getting ready to make my second dive of the day when I looked up and saw Black smoke about 1/2 mile away. Knew right away that it was a fire canceled dive and headed over to investigate. What we found was two men in the water clinging to a ice chest with life jackets on. We helped them aboard made sure they were alright and called the Coast Guard. Coast guard, Orange Beach Police Boat and Orange Beach Fire Fighting Boat arrive on sight. Fire was put out people transferred to Orange Beach police Boat. We left and went on diving as Cutter arrived on scene and I assume towed the smoldering 27 ft. boat back. Two people on board said it was an electrical fire that very quickly went out of control. Water was smooth with about 3 foot rollers there lucky day. The boat was a rental club boat out of Sportsman Marina. Now for the fishing report, Water was dirty almost every spot. Got a few Flounder and Friend David got one Grouper. 

Boat On Fire 



















Survivors


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

DAMN!!



Nice save you guys!



They must have been EXCEEDINGLY happy to see you...:bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow thats crazy! those guys were really lucky yall were so close. thats a awesome story.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good save. I bet they were glad to see you. So that is what the smoke everyone saw in the gulf. There's another post about it.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

dam that is crazy. good job guys saved the day!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job out there. They are lucky indeed that another boat was in the area and that the seas were relatively calm. I'd say they owe you a solid handshake and a case of cold Heineken.



:usaflag


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Definitely got you some karma points!


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Way to to go fellas. Lucky guys.:clap


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Atta boy Ron... 

Not bad for an old fart!!! That old Navy training seems to last a long time.

Thanks for being there...

Jim


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Good job guys you are a Blessing to those guys.Thanks for your good deed and your curiosity those guys get to see there family again. 

Jeremy


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Definitely racked up some karma points there. Outstanding! :bowdown


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go,thats what fellow boaters are suposed to do.:bowdown:bowdown:usaflag:toast


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya'll da men...

good job with the life savin skills

better fish luck to you next time for sure.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Job Ron. :bowdown


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep.... one day... someone will repay the favor! That was great.. you guys were right there to help out! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great save. that had to be scary for them.


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

good job guys:clap. Ya that new wreck would be in the privite #'s book To bad that karma dident kick in for the dive:doh


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

:bowdown:bowdownGreat job 

we have had our boat break down miles out and i know how that felt... but to catch on fire and start to sink, i could not even imagine


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Ron and great job helping those in need. Just goes to show you that anything can happen and we all need to be prepared for the worst.

By the way I still need to come by and pick up a few things from you I just haven't had the time to drive out that way yet.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great job guys! The karma is with you for a while! That must have been very scary..... any body ever seen open water!!!! That is no way to go!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishFlorida (5/29/2008)*I know that guy in the white. He's an asshole. You should have left him there. It was probably his dumbass that caught the boat on fire.


No your the dumbass for posting that!! I will assist any one in need even you (dumbass) if you were in trouble!!:hoppingmad:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishFlorida (5/29/2008)*I know that guy in the white. He's an asshole. You should have left him there. It was probably his dumbass that caught the boat on fire.


Please promptly post your contact info and a picture of yourself so that I can stay as far away from you as possible. That was the most jackass statement to say. I hope you never run into a situation when you need help. Because the Karma will come back to haunt you when no one comes to your rescue. Even assholes are human and do not deserve to be left out at sea to die. Oh and I can honestly say that you are not welcome on this forum with posts like that. It never ceases to amaze me at the retards that come on here and make their first post in such a retarded/hatefull way. Come on out to the forum get togethers at Oar House or something. I am sure that we can tie a few cinder blocks to your feet and just watch you try and save yourself with no help.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## shark head (May 29, 2008)

Fish FLorida...



how do you know him?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I was observing in the back of a T-39 (orange and white Navy training jet) and we were taking off from the Navy base shortly after this fire had started. The controlers asked us to give them a bearing/distance to the smoke, a quick fuel calculation, then we asked if they wanted us to go take a look. We flew out and circled above at 1000 ft relaying information back to the controlers. When we arrived the boat was putting out a lot of smoke and there was another boat (assume to be Sealark) close by, we didn't see anyone in the water. We made one circle and then due to an already close fuel situation, had to continue on our mission. Glad to see everyone was alright, gave me a sick feeling watching that knowing it could easily be me or any of you and there being nothing I could do. Sealark, good on ya for helping out....

P.S. Remember, the quickest way to put out an electrical fire is to remove the power source, then apply CO2. Should be a reminder for everyone to check their CO2 and safety equipment.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *duckhuntinsailor (5/29/2008)*I was observing in the back of a T-39 (orange and white Navy training jet) and we were taking off from the Navy base shortly after this fire had started. The controlers asked us to give them a bearing/distance to the smoke, a quick fuel calculation, then we asked if they wanted us to go take a look. We flew out and circled above at 1000 ft relaying information back to the controlers. When we arrived the boat was putting out a lot of smoke and there was another boat (assume to be Sealark) close by, we didn't see anyone in the water. We made one circle and then due to an already close fuel situation, had to continue on our mission. Glad to see everyone was alright, gave me a sick feeling watching that knowing it could easily be me or any of you and there being nothing I could do. Sealark, good on ya for helping out....
> 
> P.S. Remember, the quickest way to put out an electrical fire is to remove the power source, then apply CO2. Should be a reminder for everyone to check their CO2 and safety equipment.


That was us you saw and we saw the plane circle and then go North. They said the fire happened so fast they didn't have time to do anything other than grab an icechest and lifejackets and hit the water. They were in the water no more than 5 minutes before we picked them up.:doh


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I am glad the guys are alright. I couldn't help but kind of snicker at the fact that they grabbed the ice chest though. Mustof had the beer in it. Not sure I would have thought to do that. Good save on both accounts!:toast


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

mister.that was mighty nice of you to help them two fellers out the way you did. i'd have sure hated it was me in that water watching my only way home a burning and whatnot.hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmpeople like you are always in the right place at the right time. i know good things will come of it. you have a nice daynow.hhhhhhhmmmmmm.


----------



## JJ4theTide (Mar 19, 2008)

We were out bottom fishing that day and saw the smoke from a couple miles away. Shot a video of it with our video camera. Sorry for the shakiness.

Glad everybody's okay. Glad you were close by, sealark.


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Sealark,

Well done! The "save" was great, but the awareness to also get it "on film".

A picture is worth "lots" of words & very educational to those that think it can't / wont happen to them!!!

My hat is off to you & your crew.


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks to the good samaritans! I responded from the CG Station and am very happy that there was somebody close to pluck them fromthe sea's grasp! I_'ve scene alot of situations that didn't turn out so good. It even makes it better that it was a PFF member!_


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys! We all have to look after our fellow man.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

In life their are no coincidences, only tests presented to the participant in the game of life to determinethe quality ofa person. It is really great to be the good guy

-anonymous-

Good job guys!


----------

